# Hilfe bin in abo falle bei immediato b.v



## lol (7 Januar 2015)

Wo kan ich bei immediato b.v  das abo kündigen Bitte um einen link oder Hilfe danke


----------



## Reducal (7 Januar 2015)

Welches Produkt? Am besten sofort noch bei deinem Provider die Drittanbietersperre beauftragen, dann kommt es womöglich nicht einmal zu einer Buchung.


----------



## BenTigger (10 Januar 2015)

Lieber Lolo, bitte beantworte hier die Fragen und erstelle nicht immer neue Beiträhe im ganzen Forum verteilt!!!
nur dieser Thread bleibt offen, alles andere mit der selben Frage wird gelöscht!

BT/MOD


----------



## lolo (11 Januar 2015)

Ok


----------



## lolo (11 Januar 2015)

Ehm ich habe das protukt immediato - Unterhaltung  Un dich habe keinen Provider


----------



## Hippo (11 Januar 2015)

Und wer schickt Dir die Telefonrechnung?


----------



## jupp11 (11 Januar 2015)

immediato  b.v. ist ein niederländischer second level Provider
http://textstop.wordpress.com/service-providers/


> Below you will find a list of all major paid-phone service providers. Click on the name to go to the provider’s customer care contact page!!!
> funfone.me (Immediato B.V.) To unsubscribe: send STOP to 88999


http://dutchcompanies.eu/de/immediato-b-v.p7LX.netherlands-company-profile.html


> Firmenname : Immediato B.V.
> Buchungskreis (Niederlande) : 50564471


Das Thema ist schon mal hier  verhackstückt worden > https://www.gutefrage.net/frage/brauche-ganz-schnell-hilfe-bin-in-eine-abofall-gerutscht


----------



## lolo (11 Januar 2015)

Hippo 
 wie meinst du das?


----------



## lolo (11 Januar 2015)

Und noch was wo kan ich die Telefonnummer oder wo ich das kündigen finden pls Telefonnummer oder link zum kündigen pls


----------



## BenTigger (11 Januar 2015)

Hippo, du altes Haus. Dist du wieder da?
Dann lass du doch endlich unsere *Wahrsagerin und Hellseherin* wieder aus dem Keller raus, damit sie lolos  Fragen beantworten kann.
Mit seinen gelieferten Infos ala 

"Hilfe da will einer Geld von mir, was soll ich tun" 
lassen sich auch nur Aussagen wie 

"Dann zahl doch und du hast Ruhe"
generieren. Er weiss ja nicht mal wer ihm seine Telefonrechnung sendet.

Was sollen wir dann ohne deine *Glaskugelabteilung*  erreichen!


----------



## BenTigger (11 Januar 2015)

Info an lolo:

Mit Infos aus deinem SMS Schreibstil können wir hier keine Hilfe generieren.
Entweder du packst "Butter bei die Fische" (was soviel bedutet, gib ausreichend Infos die zur Hilfe beitragen) oder suche selbst im Internet.

Telefonnummern und Links kann ich dir zahllose liefern. 
Angefangen bei meinem Arzt bis hin zu meinem Zaubereizubehörladen.
Nur ob dann wirklich eine dabei ist, die dir bei deinem unbekannten Problem helfen kann, ist mehr als fraglich...


----------



## lolo (26 Januar 2015)

Hippo wie meinst du das?


----------



## Hippo (26 Januar 2015)

So wie ichs geschrieben habe


----------



## lolo (27 Januar 2015)

Bei mir steht das aber net


----------



## BenTigger (27 Januar 2015)




----------



## Hippo (28 Januar 2015)

Lolo - ganz knallhart und gänzlich uncharmant gesagt jetzt:
Wenn Du nicht mal die Frage nach Deinem Provider verstehst - können wir Dir hier per Forum nicht weiterhelfen ohne mit dem Rechtsberatungsgesetz in Konflikt zu geraten. Du brauchst eine Hilfe vor Ort die nach den Richtlinien dieses Gesetzes beraten darf.
Geh bitte mit Deinen Unterlagen zu einer Verbraucherberatung und hol Dir die Hilfe dort.


----------



## Teres (20 Juni 2016)

jupp11 schrieb:


> immediato  b.v. ist ein niederländischer second level Provider
> http://textstop.wordpress.com/service-providers/
> 
> http://dutchcompanies.eu/de/immediato-b-v.p7LX.netherlands-company-profile.html
> ...



Ich hab es versuch sms zu 88999 zu schicken aber mein Sms geht nicht durch? was soll ich tun?


----------



## Hippo (21 Juni 2016)

Guggst Du da

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/pages/wichtige_forenthemen/


----------



## Sebastian Schmidt (6 Juli 2016)

http://www.ch.funfone.me/info/contact/ für die die bei immediato reingefallen sind über die email adresse mit handynummer kündigen bei mir hat es geklappt


----------



## gr-shadow (9 August 2016)

Guten Tag an alle,
ich hab ein Problem und weiß noch nicht ob ich es gelöst habe.
ich hab warscheinlich unabsichtlich ein abo gemacht,habe mich danach irgendwie schlau gemacht und einfach eine sms mit dem Inhalt STOP gesendet und es kam eine Antwort mit sie haben derzeit keine offenen Dienste.
Aber heute kam mir wieder eine sms das mein Guthaben nicht ausreichen würde für eine kostenpflichtiges Dienstes.
was kann dagegen machen?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (9 August 2016)

Über den Support deines Providers erst einmal eine Drittanbietersperre einrichten lassen!


----------



## JayJayyyyy (14 August 2016)

Und wie macht man sowas? Bei mir ist es ganz genau so...


----------



## jupp11 (14 August 2016)

http://www.computerbetrug.de/drittanbietersperre-schutz-gegen-teure-abos-im-handy


----------



## Flo (20 August 2016)

Bei mir werden die SMS immer fehlgeschlagen obwohl ich Internet anhab und genügend Guthaben kann mir wer weiterhelfen?


----------



## Hippo (20 August 2016)

Sorry - unsere Glaskugeln sind grad alle zum Polieren weg ...
... und ohne Glaskugel geht bei Deinen wenigen Infos gar nix


----------



## Heiko (22 August 2016)

Flo schrieb:


> Bei mir werden die SMS immer fehlgeschlagen obwohl ich Internet anhab und genügend Guthaben kann mir wer weiterhelfen?


Was hat "Internet" mit "SMS" zu tun?
Richtig: nix.
SMS werden fast ausschließlich noch übers Mobilfunknetz geschickt.


----------



## Flatman (6 Januar 2017)

Ich habe von funfone eine SMS bekommen wo ich eine Zahlung mit einer tan bestätigen soll, was ich natürlich nicht gemacht habe. Gleich danach habe ich bei meinem Provider mich gemeldet und eine Sperre einrichten lassen. Jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob die mich trotzdem berechnen oder nicht. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Reducal (6 Januar 2017)

Flatman schrieb:


> *fun*fone



Von Mobilepayment steht bei funfone erstmal nichts:


> Wir bieten dir folgende Zahlungsmöglichkeiten an:
> 
> Paypal
> giropay
> ...



Es sei denn, jmd. hat sich mit deiner Nummer angemeldet und gehofft, dass du den PIN für ihn bestätigst und durch das Double-Opt-in-Verfahren einer der o. g. Dienste scharf gestellt wird und auf die Telefonrechnung zugreift.


----------

